# Do you remember this book from your childhood?



## joylee123 (Jan 25, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]When I was about 6-7 years old it was one of my favorites but I can't remember the whole story or the name




[/SIZE]

I have a Grandson named Rollin, and I would love to try and find this book to share with him when he gets older, he's only 6 months now





The story was about a boy who had a figurine of a small pegasus looking flying horse. At night, when the moon would come through the window and hit the statue, the horse would grow and come to life and the boy would ride him (flying).

Does this sound familiar to anyone?

I'd love to know the name if anyone recalls





Thanks,

Joy


----------



## Marty (Jan 25, 2009)

Is it the Midnight Unicorn?


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 25, 2009)

Marty said:


> Is it the Midnight Unicorn?


Is it



Do you remember this story



I will look on line and see if I can come up with a book with that title!!

Thanks!

Joy


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 25, 2009)

This sounds close...if not it sounds kind of neat to read anyway.

Flying Horse

Couldn't find anything else. Hope someone else can help. Good luck.


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 25, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Marty and Dreaminmini but they aren't the ones



I truely doubt I'll ever find it but I guess you never know unless you ask



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2009)

Would this be it?? This text can be found *HERE* down the page under Dapple Gray. If not, maybe you can go there anyway and put in your request and maybe they can help you find your answer.

*Dapple Gray* (title)

The primary element is a dapple gray rockinghorse, which comes to life. I don't think it's Away with Galloper, c.1960. In my mind it often gets mixed up with Merrylegs, the pony in Black Beauty. It was a square picture book, and the illustrations I remember were black and white. The rocking horse became a real horse to the children.

Possibly Dapple Gray, the story of a rocking horse by John Symonds, London: G.C. Harrap, 1962. "Even though his new

owner is a nice little girl, a rocking-horse decides to run away to find his old master and clear up some unfinished business."

---

At night a boy's rocking horse (or perhaps statue of a horse?) becomes real. The horse is white with a black mane and tail. It's possible that, like Pegasus, the horse flies. I think this was a short book, with lots of illustrations. The illustrations were bright and colorful, and rather cartoonish and flat, not realistic.

Dapple Gray, the story of a rocking horse by John Symonds, London: G.C. Harrap, 1962. See more on the Solved Mysteries page.

Hi, I was just reading part of the description of Dapple Gray. Part of it said a boy's statue of a horse comes to life and flies like Pegasus. I owned several of these books when I was a child. They were about the size of Little Golden Books and the illustrations were indeed colorful and cartoonish. The boy's name may have been Timmy and the horse's name may have started with an L. The boy would chant, "O winged horse of (something something), Oh, take me on a magic flight!" The horse, which was a statue on the boy's chest of drawers or bedside table, would then turn into a real winged horse and the the boy would ride it on all sorts of all adventures. It was definitely a white horse with a black mane and tail, not a dapple-gray rocking horse.


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 25, 2009)

[



> Hi, I was just reading part of the description of Dapple Gray. Part of it said a boy's statue of a horse comes to life and flies like Pegasus. I owned several of these books when I was a child. They were about the size of Little Golden Books and the illustrations were indeed colorful and cartoonish. The boy's name may have been Timmy and the horse's name may have started with an L. The boy would chant, "O winged horse of (something something), Oh, take me on a magic flight!" The horse, which was a statue on the boy's chest of drawers or bedside table, would then turn into a real winged horse and the the boy would ride it on all sorts of all adventures. It was definitely a white horse with a black mane and tail, not a dapple-gray rocking horse.


[/quote

[SIZE=12pt]That's it!!! a white horse with a black mane and tail






And I think that's right! Timmy sound right! How do you find out on the website what the name of the book is? Or is it Dapple gray? It'd definetly a statue/ figurine on his table and not a rocking horse



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2009)

joylee123 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]That's it!!! a white horse with a black mane and tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just copy/pasted your description into my search box and googled it!



So glad you may have found what you were looking for! I have never used the site before...just found it doing the search for you. It sounds like Dapple Gray is the title. Maybe google the author and the book title, and then maybe you can come up with exactly what you need. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 25, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Mona!!!



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 25, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]I FOUND IT ! with everyone's help



It's called *Luno the Soaring Stallion!!!* by Wonderbook/Terry Toon[/SIZE]

Wow unreal I can't believe I can actually share this with my grandson






I have had this book in the back of my mind for YEARS!

Thanks Mona that little blurb on that web page you found helped alot!

"Oh winged horse of marble white take me on a magic flight" I guess they had a Terry Toon cartoon on TV back in the early 60's too but I grew up in Thailand so never saw the cartoon. I guess it was called Luno the White Stallion.






Thank you guys SOO much!

Joy


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2009)

YAY!!! I'm so happy for you that you found exactly what you were looking for!! Glad to have been some help!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm glad you found what you were searching for.

I was sort of freaking out at first.....My father's name was Rollin. And tonight my daughter pulled a book out from under her bed that I'd never noticed before. It was "The Midnight Unicorn" by Neil Reed. (My mother's and my daughter's middle names are Reed.) It also is about a statue which comes to life.

Hmmm....


----------

